# adjusting stock struts/shock...is it possible???



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

i recently dropped my sentra 2", im sure its 2" because the gap in the back is completely gone. any way, so after lowering my car at the shop, i drive home and i suddenly her knocking noise comming from the back right tire everytime i hit a medium size bump or pot hole...so i imidiately think its the spring or the struts but it wasent....it was the aftermarket pipping that i had done in a shop for my muffler that was hitting part of the chasses...to the point know, so i push the back of my car up and down and notice that it was very shoft not stiff at all...so maybe if i can stiffen the back struts/shocks, it will lessen the likely hood of the pipping hitting the chasse...if not, then i have to seriously consider buying aftermaket ones....by the way, i searched the forum for this topic and i could only find topic talking about aftermaket struts/shocks.......thanks to all in this forum....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no u cant adjust stock struts..just buy new ones if the ones u have now are blown


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Please post in the correct section. Moving to Suspension & Brakes.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LOL! adjust stock shocks. Sure! lets just go turn that lil knob on them and make them stiffer............thats why all those adjustable struts they sell are just ripoffs when you can adjust your stockers!


----------



## sergod (Mar 27, 2003)

that really sucks...ok then, i guess i gotta start saving again...thanks guys...


----------

